# Brass Soon To Be Banned



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I heard it this morning at our shop meeting, a rep from CSCO came by and said be ready for major changes in plumbing material use, I don't have all the details, and don't have the source for what was said, I guess in Ca, it will be the 1st state to see this happen, and anyone here from there please chime in, but I have been told that any and all brass will be banned for use cause lead leaching into the potable water, in a few years all fixtures will have to be made for another metal other then brass, look out plastic, I do hope they don't do this. Was also told to get ready for new toilet to hit the market, 1 gal flush toilets will be the new green thing, you think we had probles when they came out with the 1.6'ers , want till these hit the market.

I not kidding anyone here, this is going to happen and happen real soon.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Can't they make lead free brass or bronze? I thought I heard somewhere that you could, or heard "of" it? (correct me if I'm wrong). 

Are you talking about the cheap thin walled crap they use for fixtures, or things like red brass nipples, or both?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Valves, faucets, anything that had brass in it, I'll learn more about this in the coming few days and find out where this source of info is coming from, as far as I know Ca is the source. I think both


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

The Delta rep cam by last month with a sample of their new faucet line. There is not one single bit of brass on it. The supplies are built in and are 1/2" pex.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This will only be for new and remodel construction, existing will be grandfathered in.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I heard it this morning at our shop meeting, a rep from CSCO came by and said be ready for major changes in plumbing material use, I don't have all the details, and don't have the source for what was said, I guess in Ca, it will be the 1st state to see this happen, and anyone here from there please chime in, but I have been told that any and all brass will be banned for use cause lead leaching into the potable water, in a few years all fixtures will have to be made for another metal other then brass, look out plastic, I do hope they don't do this. Was also told to get ready for new toilet to hit the market, 1 gal flush toilets will be the new green thing, you think we had probles when they came out with the 1.6'ers , want till these hit the market.
> 
> I not kidding anyone here, this is going to happen and happen real soon.


 


Bronze fittings are outlawed in 2010, and same year, toilets are 1.26 gallons.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> The Delta rep cam by last month with a sample of their new faucet line. There is not one single bit of brass on it. The supplies are built in and are 1/2" pex.


 

Delta has the new Diamond tech with it came intergrated 3/8" pex supplies, not sure i liked it. The lines were to long and I was afraid to cut them shorter and use the cheap azz plastic ferrall that came with it.

oh well, gonna have to stop all waranties if I can't trust the material I install.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Bronze fittings are outlawed in 2010, and same year, toilets are 1.26 gallons.



Oh dam!:no:

That sucks man


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WCP so what does this mean to you, what problems is this going to create?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Brass is not going to be outlawed in California. Brass fittings, valves and faucets which convey water for "Human Consumption" will be limited to a 0.25% lead which is considered lead-free brass. Look for the cost of everything to skyrocket. The law takes effect 1/10 but many manufacturers are already gearing up for it.

Mark


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

cost on what exactly......could you be more specific?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmm. This doesn't suprise me. Haven't they put tags on new faucets for quite a while saying something like this faucet contains minerals known to cause cancer in state of California?

I think it's somewhat of a stretch myself.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Will good, the rep was fast to talk, Oregon will follow suit soon after it takes place in Ca


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

My warranty is 90 days labor, 0 on parts. Every single time I install products, I disclaim the quality...no matter the price/manufacturer.

The only brass I use is for expansion tanks on the w.h. I guess I could go copper easy enough.

I appreciate the Health Departments looking out for us. Maybe we all will live to be 100---senile as hell, but 100 all the same.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

None of it matters one wit as the world is scheduled to come to an end in 2012 anyway.:yes:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> WCP so what does this mean to you, what problems is this going to create?


 
um, really none, bronze is used alot in propress fittings over 2", lucky I didn't vuy the jaws for that, I will buy the xl-c jaws for copper fittings.

As far as the toilets, I thing the manufactures have learned alot formt eh last decrease, so they are better prepared. I have been to sloan and kohler rountables.

I think it will be ok. I doubt they cvan illiminate brass, what would we do for isolation fittings, like between copper and galvanized? I have seen thos dielectrics fail big time, I would never use them


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if they're ever going to ban PVC/CPVC for potable water distribution. This stuff also has some metals in it that may be of concern.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wowwww, I use brass nipples all of the time for tub spouts and body sprays, etc.... I use domestic rough bronze fittings for certain well work and copper x male elbows, etc....

I'm really curious to see what type of materials will be used in its place.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> None of it matters one wit as the world is scheduled to come to an end in 2012 anyway.:yes:


December 21, 2012


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Is anyone aware of substitutions for Brass? I don't think we'll be get along with out it...I've replaced a ton of Galvy but with no replacement, that will certainly lead to more calls, pissed off customers etc....


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

does anyone know if stainless steel is safe for potable?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> does anyone know if stainless steel is safe for potable?


Yes it is.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yes it is.


 if thats the case stainless steel fittings are cheaper than brass at least at my wholesaler. i remember talking to my inspector about a year ago and he didnt see a problem with it. if my plumbing comission allows it i will switch to stainless where brass was used.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

is this going to mean the industry is going to have to completly reformat for rpz's, valves, check valves, t&p's, etc?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> is this going to mean the industry is going to have to completly reformat for rpz's, valves, check valves, t&p's, etc?


Thats a good question and I also would like to know the answer:thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bill said:


> December 21, 2012


Ah yes, the Mayan calendar, the end of the world. Funny they couldn't predict their own demise! LOL:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sometime in 2012 there is sposed to be a VERY large meteor come close. Like close enough to see with the naked eye.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought the meteor was supposed to hit us?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Sometime in 2012 there is sposed to be a VERY large meteor come close. Like close enough to see with the naked eye.


I thought Bruce Willis blows that thing up?

Mark


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope, that was Clint Eastwood and Tommy-Lee Jones


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I believe that the new brass will just be from more virgin metal and contain fewer recycled bronze, avoiding the lead contamination from old solder and other undesireables. (more money$)


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

WWWWWAIIIIIIIT, I don't have my tin foil helmet on yet!



Bill said:


> December 21, 2012


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

you should always wear your tin foil helmut online so the government cant read your thoughts.


----------

